# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Seriatopora histrix

## Julio Macieira

_Seriatopora histrix_

Cor: Geralmente Rosa ou Castanho

Dieta: Planktivoro

Agressividade: 2

Dificuldade:4

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 5

Notas Gerais: Bastante sensiveis á presença de sedimentos na coluna de água.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indonésia, Tonga

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Geralmente Rosa ou Castanho

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 2

Dificuldade:4

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 5

Notas Gerais: Bastante sensiveis á presença de sedimentos na coluna de água.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indonésia, Tonga

----------


## Julio Macieira

Seriatopora histrix

Fotos colocadas no 1º e 2º lugar da pesquisa Google

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais...

----------

